# NEC : Security Motion Light need switch?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

No. Good to have one for when you change lamps though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not a requirement. But the instructions may say otherwise. Many can be turned on manually by quickly turning the switch off then back on immediately.


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Got it, thx. I did notice it has a test button, but yes changing bulbs is certainly easier w/switch. This one is LED so I should be safe.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you think about this for a second, the sensor itself is the switch, so you actually have installed a switch.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Most motion sensors can override the motion detection mode and be turned on manually and stay on if there's a switch.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> If you think about this for a second, the sensor itself is the switch, so you actually have installed a switch.


Not only is the sensor a switch, but the switch on the light to turn it off is a switch as well.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Not only is the sensor a switch, but the switch on the light to turn it off is a switch as well.


You just switched my way of thinking!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

We put switches because sometimes customer has to reset, and it's inconvenient to turn off breaker for that whole circuit.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

They are programmed with a switch. The instructions tell you how. Dusk to dawn, reset, etc.

Install a switch.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

readydave8 said:


> We put switches because sometimes customer has to reset, and it's inconvenient to turn off breaker for that whole circuit.


not to mention it also causes undue wear and tear on the breakers internal parts


----------



## OBC (Sep 2, 2021)

Per 2016 it seems like all exterior lights now ALSO need a manual on/off switch?? I understand lights at front/back door, but motion lights in driveway, side of house, etc. as well?? Can anyone clarify? Here is what I found:

"
*6.5.2 Single-Family Outdoor Lighting*
All lighting attached to the residence or to other buildings on the same lot must be high efficacy, and must be controlled by a manual ON and OFF switch and one of the following automatic control types:
1. Photocontrol and motion sensor.
2. Photocontrol and automatic time switch control.
3. Astronomical time clock control that automatically turns the outdoor lighting off during daylight hours.
4. EMCS that provides the functionality of an astronomical time clock, does not have an override or bypass switch that allows the luminaire to be always ON, and is programmed to automatically turn the outdoor lighting off during daylight hours...."


----------

